# Tribble, Not the prettiest dog but I love her!



## BubsyBear (Apr 23, 2010)

This is my Tribs. I know she's a weird-looking thing but she's mine and I love her all the same 
The First two are fairly recent, but we've since had her clipped so she looks more Boxer-y at the moment. That's me in the hat  The last one if from when we first adopted her, she looks a bit of a mess as her fur was all matted 
BTW I know the flexi lead isn't on a harness, but we were using it as a normal lead (locked at one length) as this is what I do with it, just like it being adjustable


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I think she's gorgeous, especially in the 1st pic


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww she is beautiful and unique!
I luv her little white heart on her chest.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

awww she is lovely


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

awww she is lovely hun, you should change your title!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Am I looking at the right pics? There is a gorgeous dog in the pics Im looking at, I was expecting a warthog and a toad and I saw a gorgeous smiley doggy.


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

lovely pics - she's gorgeous - and the love heart on her chest says it all xxx


----------



## dalpup (Mar 9, 2010)

I think she has a very pretty face!! She looks lovely and looks very happy xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

She is gorgeous. Very beautiful 

xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I would agree with everyone above, she is gorgeous  She's the kind of doggy I would go for!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Ah she is beautiful!!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

She is a lovely looking dog! You must change the title of your thread!! LOL 

She looks very much like a labradoodle i think! I can't see the boxer in her really? Love the heart on her chest very unique! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BubsyBear (Apr 23, 2010)

Aww you're all very kind, I'm always nervous of posting pics of her on here because everyone has stunning looking dogs!
I normally get comments like:
"She's very ummm... unusual"
"Did you look at her before you bought her?"
Or "That dog's got a mustache!"

Saying that I met some "yoofs" in the park yesterday and they asked me what kind of dog she was, so I replied that she was a boxer-poodle cross and they said "Woah, mint!" So I guess some people like her! :thumbup:

You can see the Boxer in her more in person, she was wrinkley chops underneath the fur and an undershot jaw. When she's been clipped you can see she has the Boxer body shape as well. Personality-wise she's very Boxer-y as well, but as you can guess by the mix she's VERY lively!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Shes sweet, i take it your a Star Trek fan then with the name?.


----------



## BubsyBear (Apr 23, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Shes sweet, i take it your a Star Trek fan then with the name?.


Yep, I'm impressed you got that!


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

She is lovely - I used to have a guinea pig called Tribble, so love the name too.
I think you should call your title Tribble, the Prettiest dog and I love her!!!!
She is great and I bet she's great fun too. :lol:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

She is adorable, a very pretty dog!!!


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Theres a charity dog show coming up soon near where I live and I am going to enter baby as the ugliest dog  but shes so ugly shes pretty so most probably won't win :lol:


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Aaaww she is a sweetie, I bet you are having fun with her boxer personality


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

She is a beauty, dont ever think different !!!


----------



## JjPhoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

lovely girly! bless her heart what your mummy saying :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's gorgeous I don't know why you're saying she's ugly. I love the name too but it is from Star Trek which is just awesome


----------

